# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  La Central de Lemóniz.

## jlois

Las dos jorobas del mastodonte dormido emergen con ostentación por entre la bruma cantábrica de Cala Basordas anunciando al visitante la pervivencia de una obsolescencia monstruosa, un vestigio de arqueología industrial apoyado sobre 1.000 toneladas de hierro y 200.000 metros cúbicos de hormigón armado.

Treinta años después, el mastodonte de Lemóniz y sus jorobas roñosas reactores 1 y 2 yacen frente a la silueta lejana de la ermita marina de San Juan de Gaztelugatxe, con el eco de las olas y el chillido de las gaviotas como únicos inquilinos. La estampa de una pesadilla diurna: el escenario perfecto para una película de apocalipsis nuclear.

Acceder a la hondonada que fuera playa (y de la que extrajeron dos millones de metros cúbicos de roca), atravesar la valla metálica, franquear el puesto de control y pisar el suelo arcaico de lo que fuera de lo que hubiera sido la central nuclear de Lemóniz supone asumir de golpe la condición de intruso. A pesar de ir acompañado por dos técnicos de Iberdrola, la compañía eléctrica propietaria del edificio, y de haber cursado hace muchos días, con las indispensables dosis de insistencia, el correspondiente permiso de entrada, uno se lleva a los ojos tal agresión visual que se cree, de pronto, en otra dimensión.

"Compréndelo, Lemóniz es material altamente sensible en esta casa, y todo lo que pasó allí no es buena publicidad para nosotros", había avisado con toda la sinceridad del mundo el alto cargo de Iberdrola, quien incluyó en su sí definitivo el compromiso de que esta petición de acceso al gigante varado no tenía por objeto recrearse en las seis vidas que se cobró su construcción (dos ingenieros, tres trabajadores de la central y un terrorista de ETA) ni en sus familiares, ni en las tormentas políticas de la época, sino, simplemente, recorrer el edificio fantasma para inmortalizar sus sombras, sus matojos entre las placas de hormigón, sus colores gris y roña y su irremediable halo de misterio y decadencia. Pero es imprescindible evocar ciertos pedazos de realidad histórica.

Nunca antes el interior del gigante muerto de Lemóniz había sido profanado por un medio de comunicación desde la paralización de las obras, acaecida tras la moratoria nuclear decretada por el Gobierno socialista en 1982 (si bien la paralización total no llegó hasta 1994). Tan sólo la artista bilbaína Marisa González pudo plasmar en fotografías, en 2002, el proceso de desmantelamiento de los equipos electrónicos y técnicos de la central nuclear, proceso que resumió en la exposición Nuclear LMNZ. Mecanismos de control.

Un muro irreal que parece sacado de un relato de Borges y dos estructuras oscuras y circulares dan la bienvenida al peregrino. Hileras de alambre de espinos y cámaras de vigilancia recuerdan que no se está precisamente en un parque de atracciones, sino en una especie de santuario maldito que guarda que hubiera guardado un peligroso amuleto en forma de uranio enriquecido. Arriba, a la izquierda, puede verse con nitidez el cerro en el que, hasta mediados de los años 90, permaneció el cuartelillo de la Guardia Civil, encargada de vigilar los accesos al edificio. "Te paraban y te avisaban de que tenías cinco minutos para ir hasta Bakio, y que no podías detenerte bajo ningún concepto y que, por supuesto, ni hablar de hacer fotos", recuerda uno de los técnicos de Iberdrola viejo conocedor de la central.

Una segunda visión de las dos cúpulas hace pensar en una catedral profana, una catedral con sus propias gárgolas: los varios centenares de tirantes que soportan el peso de las inabarcables estructuras circulares. Pero no hay posibilidad alguna de acceder a la nave central de la catedral: todas las entradas quedaron totalmente selladas con hormigón y ladrillos a finales del pasado verano, en lo que supuso una fase más de la nunca cerrada letanía del desmantelamiento de Lemóniz. Cabe suponer pero es sólo un suponer que algún resquicio, alguna puerta oculta, algún hueco habrá para penetrar en el reactor prohibido. Pero el no de Iberdrola fue, en ese sentido, cristalino. El santuario, ahora, está a oscuras y en soledad total.

Evacuación. A la vuelta de una esquina de hormigón resquebrajado, un cartel reza: "Atención. Instrucciones de emergencia. Si se ordena evacuar el área, andar, no correr". Hay una gaviota muerta sobre uno de los muros y un amasijo retorcido de hierros oxidados se deja ver, por fuera del hormigón, como atisbo de lo que fue la cáscara del reactor. Quedan por el suelo, cerca de la gran sala de turbinas, restos de bombonas de gas, trozos de metal roñoso y barras de hierro abandonadas.

La escenografía del desvencijado Lemóniz, en esta mañana de invierno, con el aire frío del Cantábrico azotando con saña las estribaciones de la costa vizcaína entre Bakio y Górliz, remite de pronto a una tercera visión: es como si se estuviera pasando el día en un caleidoscopio imparable, tal es el poder iconográfico de la mole y su entorno. Sólo las frías digamos gélidas explicaciones de los responsables de seguridad de Iberdrola desplazados como anfitriones, te devuelven a la realidad.

Esa tercera visión es la de un monolito estalinista o fascista, un monumento a cierta idea subyacente de la pureza de la raza y del poder absolutista: diríase el cuartel general ficticio de un tirano sacado de los mundos de Orwell: muros, alambradas, cámaras, fosos.

La cuarta visión de lo que hoy es Lemóniz remite directamente a un penal de alta seguridad situado en una isla desierta. El director Franklin Schaffner habría rodado aquí su Papillon si alguien le hubiera enseñado este paraje. El muro de contención que los ingenieros de Dragados y Entrecanales levantaron aquí en 1972 para ganar espacio al mar impresiona por su tamaño, también por su color de piedra ancestral y óxidos progresivos. La tierra negra de la Cala Basordas, los pinos verdes que la coronan y el gris plomizo del Cantábrico acotan el edificio fantasma anclado en este trozo de costa cercano a la reserva natural de Urdaibai.

Futbolín. Hace 25 años, una pequeña legión de hormigas laboriosas ataviadas con cascos de colores obraba aquí, a escasos 20 kilómetros del Gran Bilbao, en lo que fuera un caladero de langostas y jibiones, entre montes con vacas y ovejas, con el objetivo de erigir una central de dos reactores nucleares de 930 megavatios cada uno, una central destinada, según los planes de Iberduero, a aportar hasta un 70% de la energía necesaria para el País Vasco. Pero ni las hormigas con casco, ni las vacas con cencerros, ni los directivos de Iberduero con traje sabían todavía que Lemóniz iba a ser la historia de un fracaso.

Desde que en 1972 comenzaran las obras de Lemóniz tras la concesión del Gobierno franquista a Iberduero de la licencia necesaria para construir una central nuclear, una inédita y nunca repetida movilización popular impulsada por la Comisión de Defensa de una Costa Vasca no Nuclear llenó de miles y miles de personas las calles y las campas del País Vasco. La marcha de 50.000 personas entre Plencia y Górliz el 29 de agosto de 1976 y la manifestación de 150.000 personas en Bilbao el 14 de julio de 1977 fueron las máximas expresiones del rechazo a la central.

La visceral oposición al proyecto de Lemóniz 1 y 2 se refirió a varios puntos: uno, el propio riesgo inherente a toda planta nuclear; dos, el lugar elegido para construir la central, en plena reserva natural y de fauna marina (diversos estudios apuntaron a una contaminación marina de hasta 170 kilómetros en caso de escape radiactivo), y a sólo 20 kilómetros de una urbe de un millón de habitantes, como el Gran Bilbao; y tres: las manifiestas irregularidades en la recalificación del terreno, que de "rural y de parque" pasó a ser de repente "de uso industrial".

Para entonces, la presión de la calle ya había paralizado los proyectos que Iberduero tenía para construir otras dos plantas nucleares en la costa vasca, una en Deva (Guipúzcoa) y otra en Ea-Ispáster (Vizcaya). También los planes para una central en Tudela (Navarra) habían fracasado.

La derecha, en una insólita alianza de intereses económicos protagonizada por Alianza Popular, Unión de Centro Democrático y Partido Nacionalista Vasco (Arzallus y Ajuriaguerra fueron dos de los más encendidos partidarios de la central nuclear) tenía enfrente a la izquierda abertzale, encarnada por Herri Batasuna, cercana a ETA-Militar y Euskadiko Ezkerra, por aquel entonces proclive a las tesis de ETA-Político militar.

La criminal irrupción de ETA-Militar en el affaire Lemóniz iba a cambiar por completo el rumbo de los acontecimientos. El ataque contra el cuartel de la Guardia Civil (18 de diciembre de 1977, con el etarra David Álvarez muerto en el tiroteo), la bomba en el reactor de la central (17 de marzo de 1978, con los obreros Andrés Guerra y Alberto Negro muertos) y otra bomba en la sala de turbinas (13 de junio de 1979, otro obrero, Ángel Baños, muerto) marcaron el inicio de la tragedia. Una tragedia culminada con el secuestro y asesinato del ingeniero jefe de la central, José María Ryan, el 6 de febrero de 1981 (hace ahora 25 años), lo que supuso el principio del fin de la central nuclear. Un crimen que provocó masivas manifestaciones de repulsa en todo Euskadi. ETA atacó de nuevo en 1982, asesinando al ingeniero Ángel Pascual.

Con posterioridad a la paralización de Lemóniz, sendos proyectos de final infeliz apuntaron a una central de gas de ciclo combinado, primero, y a un parque temático sobre la energía (Atlantis), después, como posibles destinos del recinto. El relativo al parque temático fue idea del nacionalista Sabin Arana, ex diputado foral en la Diputación de Vizcaya, a quien se le metió en la cabeza la idea de contar con un Guggenheim de la Ciencia y la Tecnología. "Pero aquella idea fue un bluff", zanja un responsable de Comunicación de Iberdrola.

Nucleares, "sí". Lemóniz costó 35.000 millones de pesetas de los años 70. La factura de su paralización y desmantelamiento, incluidas las indemnizaciones del Estado a Iberduero e Iberdrola, asciende a un billón de pesetas. El debate en torno a la conveniencia o no de la energía nuclear ha sido reabierto recientemente por el Ministerio de Industria. Ignacio Sánchez Galán, consejero delegado de Iberdrola y próximo presidente de la compañía, declaró el pasado día 9: "Si la Administración decide apostar por plantas nucleares para cubrir el crecimiento esperado de la demanda eléctrica, ahí estaremos nosotros".

El director del Foro Nuclear, Santiago San Antonio, ha declarado que "si se construyen nuevas centrales nucleares, que se construirán, se harán en los emplazamientos ya existentes, en lugares donde ya hubo una central". ¿Lemóniz, por ejemplo?

http://www.elmundo.es/suplementos/ma...140797449.html


Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## jlois

Depósitos superiores para el agua que abastecería el sistema refrigerante.



Y el embalse de Urbieta http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...se-de-Urbieta., al otro lado de la montaña, aprovechando otra cala para alimentar los depósitos y servir de reserva.

----------


## REEGE

Un gran reportaje el que nos muestras de la Central de Lemóniz... y como dices, da pánico ver esa obra... y mucho respeto el que debe dar pasear por esas moles de hormigón abandonadas.
Un saludo y muchas gracias.

----------


## jlois

Todos los recintos, tanto la central nuclear, como los depósitos, y el embalse se hallan fuertemente vigilados por las distintas fuerzas de seguridad y el acceso a los mismos se encuentran encerrados a cal y canto, aunque por las imágenes de la central se pueden entrever las señales del saboteo y el bandalismo.



Entre las localidades vizcainas de Armitza y el fantástico santuario de Gaztelugatxe en Bakio, es una zona digna de verse , visitarse y...cuidar.

http://www.sanjuandegaztelugatxe.com/news.php

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## sergi1907

Otro gran reportaje que nos dejas Jose Luis.

Como bien dice Reege, da bastante respeto ver la central abandonada y en ese estado.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Aun hoy, resulta estremecedor.
Muchas gracias, Jose Luis.

----------


## jlois

Teneis razón, resulta inquietante la visión de estas infraestructuras, si bien creo que la presa está aprovechándose de alguna forma pues en la parte superior de la montaña existe un transformador que parece en buen estado y perfectamente cuidado. 

En cuanto a la central en sí, si veis las imágenes del artículo que acompaña a este post, por más que tapiaran las entradas a los dos grupos es más que posible que a lo largo de todo este tiempo más de uno se halla aventurado allí donde no debiera hacerlo.

Pese a todo, no llegaron a acabar todas las obras ni a equipar los reactores por lo que el peligro no iría más allá de pillarse un tétanos con los hierros oxidados o cualquier historia que yo no soy quien aquí para discutir.

El paisaje a su alrededor es de una belleza fantástica, es la costa vasca abierta y estremecedora por el oleaje batiendo contra los acantilados. Realmente magnífico.

Un saludo muy cordial desde esta zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## perdiguera

Gran reportaje José Luis, me ha recordado tiempos pasados.
Creo que debería cuidarse más esas instalaciones. 
La zona es preciosa y es una lástima ver esa dejadez.
Un abrazo.

----------


## FEDE

Estupendo reportaje José Luis, muchas gracias por las fotos y la información que desconocía.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## RZR

Estupendas fotos José Luis, captan perfectamente el ambiente de la zona.

Respecto al tema del bandalismo, lo dudo: además de estar cerradas la central y la presa, tienen contratada una empresa de seguridad privada que se encarga de patrullar toda la zona.

Un saludo.

----------


## jlois

RZR tiene razón, ahora que poco a poco voy revisando la información que existe sobre esta central, me voy dando cuenta de que es una central que nunca llegó a desmantelarse, lo que supone que exista una serie de gastos implícitos en esa seguridad que tú muy bien citas y en una razonable cifra que se le reembolsa a la empresa que en su día fue concesionaria de dicha central para resarcirle por el cierre de la misma...

Los datos que se manejan por internet son a veces escandalosos, pero lo que más me llama la atención es la serie de hechos que rodearon a la construcción de esta central con tintes muy dramáticos y de los cuales ya no guardaba recuerdos. Sí que debió ser una época muy complicada y lo que ahora está tan de actualidad como es el tema de la seguridad de las centrales nucleares, debe abordarse con la cautela y la serenidad que tal debate implica.

No tenía entendido que los grupos estuviesen montados y parece que sí, que están montados y que el hecho de que no se desmantelen es por el ingente coste que supone hacerlo, por ello rectifico lo que al principio comenté, no creo que exista bandalismo por la vigilancia que tienen dichas instalaciones.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Central...e_Lem%C3%B3niz

En el siguiente enlace existe una información que creo será de gran interés para tratar este asunto más profundamente.

http://www.lemoiz.com/

Iba a transcribir el artículo y sus imágenes pero...es mejor que lo veais en su totalidad y en ese enlace, merece la pena hacerlo.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Centrales nucleares de Lemóniz y Valdecaballeros...

... *Cientos de miles de millones de pesetas en los años 80 tirados a la basura*, cuando en el caso de Lemóniz creo recordar que sólo falta cargarla y poco más, y el caso de Valdecaballeros estaba al 60-70% de su construcción creo recordar.

Casi 4000 MW más de potencia que podríamos tener en nuestra red energética, pero que prefirieron prescindir de ellos no se sabe por qué, y tirando todo aquel dineral invertido, en fin  :Frown:  :Mad: 

Excelente reportaje jlois, muchas gracias por la información y las imágenes  :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias por la información jlois.
Mira que construir y prepararlo todo para una central nuclear(con lo que cuesta) y después dejarlo todo varado... :Mad:  :Mad: . 
Gracias también por las fotos, son impresionantes :Wink: .

----------


## Jonasino

IN MEMORIAM.
Ahora que en este foro se ha resucitado la triste historia de la Central Nuclear de Lemoniz, quiero recordar a dos compañeros queridos que fueron “ejecutados”  simplemente por trabajar en la misma.
Jose María Ryan secuestrado por ETA el 29 de enero de 1981 fue asesinado el 6 de febrero de forma cruel el 6 de febrero. Después de hacerle caminar vendados los ojos y atado 250 metros en el bosque, una bala le penetró por la nuca y salió por el maxilar inferior. Dejó mujer y cinco hijos.
Angel Pascual Mújica que le sustituyó, murió tiroteado el 5 de mayo del 1982 camino de la central y acompañado por su hijo que resultó herido. Dejó mujer y cuatro hijos.
Cualquier referencia a la historia de Lemoniz debe por justicia recordar a quienes dieron su vida por ella, a los familiares que les lloran y a los compañeros que no les olvidan.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> IN MEMORIAM.
> Ahora que en este foro se ha resucitado la triste historia de la Central Nuclear de Lemoniz, quiero recordar a dos compañeros queridos que fueron “ejecutados”  simplemente por trabajar en la misma.
> Jose María Ryan secuestrado por ETA el 29 de enero de 1981 fue asesinado el 6 de febrero de forma cruel el 6 de febrero. Después de hacerle caminar vendados los ojos y atado 250 metros en el bosque, una bala le penetró por la nuca y salió por el maxilar inferior. Dejó mujer y cinco hijos.
> Angel Pascual Mújica que le sustituyó, murió tiroteado el 5 de mayo del 1982 camino de la central y acompañado por su hijo que resultó herido. Dejó mujer y cuatro hijos.
> Cualquier referencia a la historia de Lemoniz debe por justicia recordar a quienes dieron su vida por ella, a los familiares que les lloran y a los compañeros que no les olvidan.



Eso que nos cuentas es esclofriante Josaino. Es una verdadera pena.

----------


## No Registrado

> Centrales nucleares de Lemóniz y Valdecaballeros...
> 
> ... *Cientos de miles de millones de pesetas en los años 80 tirados a la basura*, cuando en el caso de Lemóniz creo recordar que sólo falta cargarla y poco más, y el caso de Valdecaballeros estaba al 60-70% de su construcción creo recordar.
> 
> Casi 4000 MW más de potencia que podríamos tener en nuestra red energética, pero que prefirieron prescindir de ellos no se sabe por qué, y tirando todo aquel dineral invertido, en fin 
> 
> Excelente reportaje jlois, muchas gracias por la información y las imágenes


 ¿Para qué hacen falta 4000 MW más?

Somos exportadores netos de electricidad y estamos creciendo sin necesidad de más nucleares.

 El gasto de desmantelarlas nunca se tiene en cuenta. Zorita todavía está caliente desde 2006, con personal cobrando todos los meses y las medidas de seguridad igual que cuando estaba en marcha. Ahora Enresa comienza a desmantelarla, y durará unos añitos, como Vandellós. Después los residuos van a necesitar un cementerio durante siglos.
http://www.enresa.es/actividades_y_p...acion#bloque79
http://www.enresa.es/files/multimedi...ico_zorita.pdf
¿Merece la pena?

Totalmente despreciable el asesinato de los ingenieros, una monstruosidad.

----------


## jlois

> IN MEMORIAM.
> Ahora que en este foro se ha resucitado la triste historia de la Central Nuclear de Lemoniz, quiero recordar a dos compañeros queridos que fueron ejecutados  simplemente por trabajar en la misma.
> Jose María Ryan secuestrado por ETA el 29 de enero de 1981 fue asesinado el 6 de febrero de forma cruel el 6 de febrero. Después de hacerle caminar vendados los ojos y atado 250 metros en el bosque, una bala le penetró por la nuca y salió por el maxilar inferior. Dejó mujer y cinco hijos.
> Angel Pascual Mújica que le sustituyó, murió tiroteado el 5 de mayo del 1982 camino de la central y acompañado por su hijo que resultó herido. Dejó mujer y cuatro hijos.
> Cualquier referencia a la historia de Lemoniz debe por justicia recordar a quienes dieron su vida por ella, a los familiares que les lloran y a los compañeros que no les olvidan.


Jonasito, sinceramente, cuando me acerqué a este lugar fué en principio por conocer el embalse que allí había y que me parecía tan curioso el hecho de la ubicación que tenía, pegado al mar Cantábrico. Pero cuando descubrí el porqué se hallaba allí comencé a recordar lo que en su día fué un tema muy de actualidad y de mucha gravedad.
Recordar nuestro pasado reciente es bueno para no cometer errores y para aprender de los que se cometieron en el pasado. Buscar la manera de incrementar la información, de hacerla pública, de compartir esos datos creo que es muy importante para llegar a ser objetivos y tener un criterio válido para afrontarlos.
Viendo los artículos relacionados con esta central , con su construcción , con todo lo que la rodea me hace tener mucho respeto hacia lo que desconozco y hacia todo aquello que puede llegar a crear confusión e incluso a molestar cuando se comenta libremente.
Lo cierto es , y creo que todos estaremos de acuerdo en ello, es que utilizar el chantaje con vidas humanas para buscar una salida a este tipo de polémicas nunca, pero nunca es admisible ni justificable. Cuando Jonasito ha citado el recuerdo a esa personas que perdieron su vida en aquel affaire, me ha venido a la mente el sufrimiento de sus familias y de sus allegados que a buen seguro nunca entenderán como puede llegar a ser tan mezquina la gente defendiendo unas ideas de una forma tan vil como cobarde.

La polémica de nuclear sí o nuclear no, es para tratarla con cautela, y cada uno tendrá su opinión particular. La mía, sin querer ser la más lógica o la más aceptable, creo que en este caso en particular, y después de lo que supuso su construcción, y todo lo que la rodeó, pasaría por estudiar con sumo cuidado y de la forma más técnica posible todas y cada una de las posibilidades que se podrían realizar tanto para ponerla en funcionamiento como para desmantelarla, como para dejarla estar como está...en fin, creo que este tema no es para tomarselo demasiado a la ligera.

Lo que no seremos capaces de cambiar es el dolor de aquellos que sufrieron las consecuencias de unos actos injustificables.

Desde aquí, mi particular homenaje y recuerdo a aquellas personas.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## tescelma

Recuerdo ver comenzar la construcción de esta central nuclear en un lugar que, en mi niñez, me parcía un sitio imposible donde se pudiera construir algo. Sin emabargo no contaba con la "destreza" del ser humano de transformar el medio. Se cerró el mar con un gran dique y se rellenó de tierra. Ví como se comenzaba a construir y más tarde fuí testigo de las movilizaciones populares en su contra, incluso llegué a participar en algunas de ellas sin ser muy consciente de lo que era eso de la división del átomo. Lo que ya dejó de ser tan "popular" fué la irrupción de ciertos elementos que no se sabe muy bien en defensa de quien, ejecutaron a personas que no hacian otra cosa que trabajar para mantener a sus familias, si no recuerdo mal fueron tres obreros y dos igenieros los que murieron en atentados, a lo que que sumar una manifestante antinuclear de Tudela. Un recuerdo y mi homenage a todos ellos.

En aquel entonces si que era necesario el incremento de potencia eléctrica, se decidió por la energía nuclear, sin embargo la presión social hizo cambiar el plantemaiento, y con el parón nuclear nos tocó importar energía de Francia mientras se resolvía el problema interno. Hoy en día producimos más de la que gastamos, por lo que ese viejo dicho de que compramos la energía a Francia ya suena a rancio.

Ahora que ya entiendo eso de la "divisón del átomo" y sus consecuencias, y como profesional del estudio del riesgo, no me parece razonable construir dos recatores nucleres a menos de 20 km de Bilbao y todo su área de influencia. En un hipótetico accidente se verían evacuados todos los habitantes de lo que se conoce como el "Gran Bilbao" y muchas de las ciudades y pueblos más poblados de Vizcaya. Esto sería una situación que no se puede gestionar.

Si os pasais por el lugar no dejeis de ver San Juan de Gaztelugatxe y la ría de Guernika (aquí vereis una isla muy cinematográfica). También pasar por Bermeo, puerto pesquero con gran tradición de conservas de anchos del catábrico y bonito del norte, entre otras cosas.

SALUDOS

----------


## perdiguera

Cuando en mi anterior mensaje, dentro de este hilo, me refería a tiempos pasados, me acordaba de ésos fallecidos por la necedad, la barbarie, el sinsentido, la brutalidad  y todos los adjetivos que queráis poner.
A ése no registrado, que se apiada de los difuntos como debe de ser, le digo que esos 4.000 MW nos harían algo más independientes del petróleo, mucho más contaminante y costoso para España que otra energía, excepto el carbón.
Que hubo una época, quizá siga ahora, en la que se cedió ante amenazas intolerables en la que se puso por encima, la seguridad del personal al bien común; que se cedió, en definitiva, al chantaje de las balas frente a la necesidad de progreso, es completamente cierto.
El que Lemóniz no sea operativa se debe a ETA y sus sicarios.
Quizá, el que el País Vasco no sea independiente, hoy en día, se deba a que no es, energéticamente, autosuficiente.
Qué tristeza.

----------


## suer

Creo recordar que cuando en Vandellós II se averiaron los transformadores, se sustituyeron por los que había instalados en Lemoniz. Se transportaron por via marítima.

----------


## jlois

Me quedo con las palabras de Perdiguera y sigo considerando que hoy en día yo confío en la capacidad que tenemos en cuanto a gente preparada y cualificada para desarrollar de una forma dialogada y razonada cualquier tipo de discrepancia. 
Este proyecto de central nuclear tuvo un mal comienzo, eso es cierto, tuvo un completo mundo de despropósitos en relación a la ubicación en la que se realizó y que hoy en día no deja impasible a nadie que visite la zona, sobretodo la parte que resalta el amigo Tescelma, San Juan de Gaztelugatxe. 
Quizás sea mejor dejar las cosas tal como están pero si los gastos que conlleva continuar guardando esos lugares son tan elevados y si las compensaciones que el estado entrega año tras año a la empresa concesionaria son las que se mencionan en los diversos artículos publicados, en estos tiempos de crisis económica se deberían buscar soluciones un poco más viables...
En fin, yo no soy quien para decir nada sobre dicho asunto, sólo mostraros un lugar, un paraje incomparable, un pasado reciente y un futuro...incierto.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## Matraco

Gracias por el reportaje.

Yo el futuro de Lemoniz lo veo claro:
- Demolición por completo, reciclaje y reuitilización de sus materiales.
- Reutilización del terreno construyendo, una subestación eléctrica que sirva a una macrointerconexión eléctrica submarina hacia Burdeos, una subestación eléctrica que sirva a un parque eólico marino (y/o mareamotriz) y un embalse inferior que pueda complementarse con el embalse existente funcionando como ina central de bombeo.

Niguna reliquia cuasinuclear de hormigón podría ser reutilizada hoy día. El del Foro Nuclear se refiere a las ubicaciones y en el caso de Lemoniz ni eso ya que no hay terrenos anexos... de todas formas quien quiera que diga misa en calzones largos que en España jamás veremos levantarse una nueva central de fisión, ni hay demanda eléctrica, ni hay nadie que pueda asumir su coste, ni podemos asumir sus riesgos, ni puden competir con las renovables...

----------


## Nodoyuna

Recuerdo perfectamente el asesinato de Ryan aunque era muy pequeño y la impresión que me dejó (era amigo de mi padre). Hay dos víctimas que creo que no habeis puesto, además de los dos ingenieros y los tres obreros. El niño que dio una patada a un paquete bomba que estaba delante de una oficina de Iberdrola y la activista anti nucleares que fue asesinada por la Gurdia Civil en una manifestación anti Lemoniz. Mi homenaje a todos ellos.

De todas formas por mucho que digan esta no fue la única razón de la no apertura de Lemoniz. La central fue transferida al Gobierno Vasco que decidió  terminarla. Esto fue imposible por el sabotaje continuo por parte de algunos trabajadores de la central.

----------


## Matraco

Me produce bastante verguenza que aún hoy día haya gente que se crea el cuento chino de Lemoniz y ETA. Jamás en ningún tipo de forma de gobierno unos borregos han conseguido lo que demandaban y en este caso mucho menos. La moratoria fue un cuento chino para salvar de la quiebra más absoluta a las electricas españolas, de ahí que se paralizasen los proyectos más avanzados como Valdecaballeros y Lemoniz y se continuase con otros menos avanzados. Al paralizar los proyectos más avanzados las eléctricas cobraban más y obtenían piezas de recambio casi de por vida para el resto de las centrales.

Todos mis respetos para todas las victimas de ETA.

----------


## Salut

^^ Cierto, cierto...




> Es conocido que en pleno proceso de transición a la democracia el sector público hubo de rescatar financieramente a las empresas eléctricas del país, que se habían embarcado en un proceso de inversión faraónico, derivado de una planificación delirante, en absoluta contradicción con las necesidades constadas de la demanda eléctrica en España. 
> 
> La preferencia por la energía nuclear contenida en aquellos planes puso en marcha la construcción de más grupos nucleares de los razonablemente necesarios, lo que llevó, por razones mucho más financieras que de cualquier otro tipo, a la llamada moratoria nuclear a partir de 1983. Los costes de la paralización de proyectos de construcción en curso, así como el saneamiento financiero de las empresas, recayeron sobre los consumidores durante largos años, mediante recargos pagados en el recibo de la luz.


http://www.enerclub.es/files/frontAc...eID=1000052787


En este caso, lo que más rabia da es que los impresentables estos se puedan llegar a creer que se salieron con la suya, matando a gente inocente.  :Mad:

----------


## jlois

Aprovechando que estoy editando las imágenes que habían desaparecido por problemas de la página a las que las había subido en su día, he estado visionando un video que me gustaría compartir en este hilo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Me interesa. Lo veré en cuanto llegue a Sevilla, porque aquí, va muy lento.

----------

